# free labor!



## beaver1 (May 2, 2008)

greetings all. just putting a feeler out, i am currently in my 3rd semester of a 3 semester cabinetmaking course and in july sometime i have to do a 3 week work placement. i live in hamilton, on., and would love to know if anyone owns a cabinetshop or door making shop that would like to have someone helping out and getting some experience at the same time. i would prefer a small shop, but who knows? thanks all.

jw


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

darn…i thought you were offering work for free--cabintemaking is not work!!! I have a ton of papers that you could grade!!! That's work…then I can go in the shop and make cabinets for fun!!

Just kidding JW…goodluck with your venture…I hope someone can help out…


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I have space in my shop for a month if you are interested!


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

How far are you willing to go?

We're about an hour from Hammer-town, 35 min. if you take 97

Got some big jobs coming up, you could get cabinetmaking exp. as well as tile setting and some reno work.

I have to go to Hamilton every week until/after my son is born next month, so I know the drive well. We do a lot of custom work for Toronto customers too.

Send me a PM if you are interested


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now there is the great benefit of Lumberjocks.


----------

